# Dodge City/Garden City area GM



## GMVictory (Sep 1, 2007)

Newly moved into the area and looking for a group to join or start.  I have numerous game systems and settings from the accumulation of 25 years of gaming.


----------



## Brachna (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm 34 and I live in Dodge City, and my girlfriend and I have been looking for players to start up the new Pathfinder campaign (I'd be running, and she'd be playing).  In case you aren't familiar with Pathfinder, it's a new campaign setting for D&D 3.5 developed by Paizo Publishing that they just rolled out after WOTC cancelled the printed publication of  the Dragon/Dungeon magazines.  Just reading through the material in the first issue, it sounds like a promising setting, and the adventures themselves seem well thought out.

Anyway, if you're interested, let me know.  My girlfriend's trying to line up a couple other people on her end (ideally, I'd like to shoot for 3-5 players), but we're still in the "trying to get the group together stage."  So, if you'd be interested, or you know some other people who are interested, let me know and maybe we can 'pool our resources', so to speak.  Talk to you later!


----------



## GMVictory (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice to meet you.

I'll send you contact information.


----------



## lucreacia (Feb 1, 2015)

*hello*

Are you still looking for members?  I know this thread is several years old. I live in Dodge City as well and have been trying to locate a group.


----------

